# Stroke advert



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Having seen the advert, if that is the right word, i think that the two different ones i have seen, one female and one male and the ways to recognise some of the symptoms of a stroke have been very well done.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chasper

They are good, I agree, the message they contain makes it worth having one here where folk can watch with just a click.... a click that may help save someone FAST. :wink:

[video width=425 height=344:f76deb9d2a]http://www.youtube.com/v/yXONEHmupy0&hl=en&fs=1[/video:f76deb9d2a]


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I had a stroke on 12th January. fortunately because of the quick thinking of my wife and the efficiency of the medical staff,I have survived. I was discharged after a week and now attend weekly fizzio. My mobility is ok and,unfortunately,so is my speech,I just have some weekness in my left hand and a feeling like pins and needles in my fingertips.
The irony of all this is that I was admitted on trhe first day of the FAST scheme launch. I am off driving for a month and getting stir crazy.
Apart from the adverts may I also reccommend that you have your blood pressure monitored regulary. Mine was not a cerebral assault it was probably a circulation issue.
Good advert there is also a credit card type aid memoir you can get.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree the adverts are good, and no doubt will help save someones life, but I still don't like watching them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The signs and symptoms shown are accurate, from my limited experience of dealing with people who may have suffered from that problems when we have been sent out by the ambulance service; the advert is hard to watch but it has already saved some people from ignoring "minor" problems and brought them to medical assistance. The use of the word FAST has been round for a couple of years and has been circulated before.

Bigfoot's comments are well worth noting, higher than "normal" blood pressure does increase the risk and it can be controlled by changes in lifestyle, and diet as well as medication. Checking is well worth the time, our GP's surgery has a machine where you can nip in and check it while sitting down and while waiting for your appointment - that is positive health care to encourage us all to be aware of our risk factors.

Well worth remembering the word FAST, "just in case"; it may not be you, or your other half but a casual acquaintance or colleague that you help.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*FAST stroke advice & TIA*

 Ciao tutti,
:roll: wish I'd known all this 4 years ago. Then, I didn't even know what a stroke or TIA was; and hadn't visited a doctor in about 25 years! When it hit, I just waited for the symptons to calm down, and then carried on with my job! Stupid me, now I carry on with the consequences. However, as they say; 'the lion may be injured, but he can still fight back'.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I actually think these must rate as the best government advertisements of all time - really really good, and if they keep at it we will all remember what to look for....

Yes hard to watch, but worth it just to reinforce the message.

Carol


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

At the end of the day, if the advert had been "comfortable" to watch, we would not even be discussing it here. It is the disturbing nature of it that makes it so memorable. I for one, as a nurse, spend my life trying to get people to listen to warnings and learn to know their bodies so that when things aren't right they act on it. Sorry to say Eddied, you did about the most silly thing possible as I am sure you have had plenty of time to reflect on since.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Back in 98 on the Friday of the Bank Hol, I was displaying some worrying symptoms and my wife insisted we go to accident and emergency, after doing a few tests the doctor assured us it was a virus and sent me home. By Monday I was starting to do a fair imitation of the hunch- back of Notre Dam with the loss of feeling on one side. My wife rang up the hospital again (Not worth trying emergency doc as it was Bank Hol ! ) and this time I had a trip complete with blues and two's !! Thank God it was a mild stroke and there are virtually no after effects now, but it just goes to show you that the so called experts can get it wrong too 

Mike


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

So many horror stories about mis-diagnosed strokes (TIA)

About 18 months ago we had just moved home. I woke on the Saturday morning after moving on the Friday and my wife noticed that my left eye was a bit droopy. By Monday it was just the same so I phoned our local GP surgery and signed on as a new patient. Got an appointment the same morning. Saw a new young doctor who after checking on the web (No I am NOT joking), told me I had Bells Palsy. Well I know what that is and I didn't think that was the problem as my whole face wasn't paralysed. He explained that it was probably A-Typical and given a few more days my whole face would be. I left the surgery and waited 3 more days. No change to my droopy eye and no paralysed face so went back and saw a different doctor. He examined me very carefully (No consulting the Web) and then picked up the phone to the local hospital and had me admitted. He suspected what he described as a "third nerve" issue. In other words, a suspected stroke.

Now as it turned out, it wasn't. I actually had a dissected (split) carotid artery which in itself wasn't as dangerous but nevertheless I was admitted for tests and an MRI scan. The droopy eye was in fact "Horner Syndrome" caused by a damaged nerve that strangely, runs through the carotid artery. I was prescribed a 6 month course of Warfarin to thin my blood and avoid a clot forming at the damaged part of the artery.

So, the advert is a damn good idea. Maybe a few newly qualified doctors ought to be sure to watch it!! Like others, I am now perfectly OK but it could have been a different story. If a clot had formed at the artery I would most surely have been dead.

All you who have suffered as stroke I wish you continued good health. Look after yourselves. :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a written version that was sent to my wife this morning:

S *Ask the individual to SMILE.
T *Ask the person to TALK and SPEAK A SIMPLE SENTENCE (Coherently)
(i.e. It is sunny out today)
R *Ask him or her to RAISE BOTH ARMS.

If he or she has trouble with ANY ONE of these tasks, call ambulance immediately and describe the symptoms.

New Sign of a Stroke -------- Stick out Your Tongue

Another 'sign' of a stroke is this: Ask the person to 'stick' out his tongue.
If the tongue is 'crooked', if it goes to one side or the other,that is also an indication of a stroke.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti and MrsW,
Stupid is the right word in my case.
Please spread the FAST warning.
grazie e saluti,
eddied


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Pippin just paid closer attention to your avatar and realised the key was sending CQ - how clever is that !! (It's a sparky/nautical thing for the uninitiated !)

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, spot on.

Ex Marconi Marine MN R/O.

All I need now is how to get it to send the appropriate dah di dah dits in sound!

Not quite off-topic because there are several instances of stroke disabled people being able to communicate by Morse code.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just shows you how sad I am studying animated avatars !! I'm ex Decky in MN - until the above stroke got me kicked out !
Best of luck in the next stage of adding sound. Here is a site to get morse installed on your mobile, which I managed to do and now I don't get confused when other phones ring!

http://www.planetofnoise.com/midi/morse2mid.php

Also apologies to others for deviating 

Mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*TIA and strokes - some advantages*

 Cio tutti,
thought it worth mentioning that getting hit with a mini stroke is not necessarily all doom and gloom.
In my case there have also been some definite advantages.
1) it has forced me to stop working, totally, and made me retire and get my pension rights.
2) for as long as I can remember, I was plagued by severe headaches, treated with the usual paracetemols etc. and diagnosed as 'sinusitis'. These have completely disappeared.
3) To smoke or not to smoke is no longer an issue. I gave up smoking quite easily, with no withdrawal symptons.

saluti,
eddied

thdrawl s


----------

